# لكل مهندس و تقنس سامي في التبريد و التكييف برنامج autofluid 2009



## karim1500 (1 أغسطس 2011)

الحمد لله وحده و الصلاة و السلام علي من لا نبي بعد أما بعد بعد عناء طويل و بحث متكرر لبرنامج
AUTOFLUID 2009 الدي يسمح برسم و حساب مواسير المياه و دكتات التبريد و أنابيب الصرف الصحي تم إيجاد البرنامج لكن الصعوبة كانت في كيفية دمجه مع الأوتكاد 
و لقد تمكنت و بفضل الله أن أضع بين أيدي منتدي المهندسين و أعضاؤه البرنامج و الشرح علي شكل صور و حتي لا أطيل الكلام

لتحميل AUTOFLUID 2009 من هنا http://www.mirrorcreator.com/files/1AH1JWGB/AutoFLUID2009_by_karim.rar_links

أو من هنا
http://mir.cr/1AH1JWGB



لتحميل الشرح من هنا
http://www.mirrorcreator.com/files/EIKUPMQY/__________________autofluid_9.rar_links

أو من هنا
http://mir.cr/EIKUPMQY

و في الأخير لا تنسونا من دعائكم و رمضان كريم


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (1 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
لو تتكرم تحمله على الفورشيرد افضل بدلا من الدوخة في المواقع المذكورة 
وبارك الله لك


----------



## karim1500 (1 أغسطس 2011)

هناك أناس يشتكون من عدم قدرتهم علي التحميل في بعض المواقع لدي رفعته علي عدة سرفرات لتمكين الجميع من التحميل


----------



## karim1500 (1 أغسطس 2011)

جاري التحميل علي 4shared


----------



## karim1500 (1 أغسطس 2011)

تحميل البرنامج من هنا http://www.4shared.com/file/RsQTwcnB/AutoFLUID2009_by_karim.html

الشرح من هنا
http://www.4shared.com/file/oqOJCHQm/__autofluid_9.html


----------



## goor20 (1 أغسطس 2011)

can i used this program with autocad 2008?
or only use for autocad 2009


----------



## karim1500 (2 أغسطس 2011)

goor20 قال:


> can i used this program with autocad 2008?
> Or only use for autocad 2009


 
أنا جربت البرنامج علي أوتكاد 2010 و 2009 و يعمل بصورة جيدة أما عن أوتكاد 2008 الله أعلم:81:


----------



## pora (2 أغسطس 2011)

ممكن صور للبرنامج شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م ذوالفقار (3 أغسطس 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووور اتمنى منك الكثير


----------



## karim1500 (4 أغسطس 2011)

pora قال:


> ممكن صور للبرنامج شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا



البرنامج بعمل مع الأوتكاد ولا يعمل لوحده هو برنامج يندمج مع الأتكاد و طريقة التنصيب وضعتها علي شكل صور


----------



## bouraoui111 (11 أغسطس 2011)

allah ybareklak enchalla ramadhanek moubarek


----------



## mah_safy (11 أغسطس 2011)

اخي العزيز انا عندي اتوكاد 2012 ولما نصبت البرنامج مشتغلش هل المشكاة دي لها حل وشكراً


----------



## p.sniper (11 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لك و لمجهودك اخي


----------



## mah_safy (11 أغسطس 2011)

اخي العزيز انا عندي اتوكاد 2012 ولما نصبت البرنامج مشتغلش 
في حل لهذه المشكلة؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## p.sniper (12 أغسطس 2011)

karim1500 قال:


> أنا جربت البرنامج علي أوتكاد 2010 و 2009 و يعمل بصورة جيدة أما عن أوتكاد 2008 الله أعلم:81:


 

مشكور اخي على هذه الافاده


----------



## bouraoui111 (12 أغسطس 2011)

salamou alikom can u give us the crack friend and thanks alot


----------



## م سامى زكى (14 أغسطس 2011)

ربنا يبارك فيك ويكرمك .لكن ما المشكلة مع اوتوكاد 2012


----------



## karim1500 (17 أغسطس 2011)

م سامى زكى قال:


> ربنا يبارك فيك ويكرمك .لكن ما المشكلة مع اوتوكاد 2012



السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته أخي العزيز كل ما أعرفه هو أن البرنامج يعمل مع أوتكاد 2010 و لقد جربته علي 2009 و لم يكن هناك مشكل :28: أما 2012 فالله أعلم 
هل جربت تغيير الأوتكاد 2012 إلي أوتكاد كلاسيكي ؟ ربما ينجح معك الشرح تجده في الصورة بالتوفيق لك :7:


----------



## ADHAMM (5 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور علي البرنامج 
واتمني شرح طريقة العمل به للافادة 
ولكم الشكر علي المجهود


----------



## ASHRAF100 (13 فبراير 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (13 فبراير 2012)

اكرمك الله و بارك فيك


----------



## adiloman (13 فبراير 2012)

اخي الكريم autofluide بيعمل على autocad 2008 انه برنامج رائع 
هوا الدي كنت بدي اوضعه على المنتدى بس ماعرفت كيف


----------



## darshoo (13 فبراير 2012)

مشكور جدا اخوى ع البرنامج 
بس ماينفعش على اوتوكاد 2007 ولا لازم 2008 و2009


----------



## abo qasm (14 فبراير 2012)

جازاااااااااااااك الله كل خير مشكوووووووووووووووووور بقوه


----------



## agordat1977 (31 مايو 2012)

*برجاء هل لغة البرنامج الفرنسية و هل يمكن تحويلها للانجليزية *


----------



## amnshsh2 (3 يوليو 2012)

مشكور


----------



## noomane (23 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك أخي كريم


----------



## karimsmail (1 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
أنا من تونس و أشكرك على هذا البرنامج 
لكن مساعدة لو سمحت ، أضفت برنامج autofluid 2009 الى برنامج autocad MEP 2010
وتم الاضافة و الحمد لله لكن لم يظهر لي رمز الإيقونات كما توضح الصورة:
وشكرا بارك الله فيك​


----------



## suuu (4 أبريل 2013)

karim1500 قال:


> البرنامج بعمل مع الأوتكاد ولا يعمل لوحده هو برنامج يندمج مع الأتكاد و طريقة التنصيب وضعتها علي شكل صور


شكرا" وبارك الله بيك اتمنى ان ترفق اي وسيلة توضح طريقة عمل ادوات البرنامج مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## suuu (4 أبريل 2013)

karim1500 قال:


> البرنامج بعمل مع الأوتكاد ولا يعمل لوحده هو برنامج يندمج مع الأتكاد و طريقة التنصيب وضعتها علي شكل صور


مشكور وبارك الله بيك ياريت ترفق مثال عن طريقة عمل البرنامج وسوف اكون شاكرة جدا"


----------



## ندهى (28 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mech007 (2 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكور جداً أريد تفعيل خاصية autocoupe مع الشكر


----------



## karim1500 (18 مارس 2015)

تجدون في اليوتيوب فيديو عن عمل البرنامج بشكل عام


----------



## عبد الله سعد (27 أبريل 2015)

هل يمكن تحويله البرنامج للغه الانجليزيه يا هندسه


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (28 أبريل 2015)

karim1500 قال:


> الحمد لله وحده و الصلاة و السلام علي من لا نبي بعد أما بعد بعد عناء طويل و بحث متكرر لبرنامج
> AUTOFLUID 2009 الدي يسمح برسم و حساب مواسير المياه و دكتات التبريد و أنابيب الصرف الصحي تم إيجاد البرنامج لكن الصعوبة كانت في كيفية دمجه مع الأوتكاد
> و لقد تمكنت و بفضل الله أن أضع بين أيدي منتدي المهندسين و أعضاؤه البرنامج و الشرح علي شكل صور و حتي لا أطيل الكلام
> 
> ...


*الملف يحتوى على Hacking file*


----------



## yahiaouimalek (29 أبريل 2015)

تم تحميل ابرنامج
لكن لم يشتغل علي 
AutoCad 2010 fr

لو تكرمت ممكن تنزل رابط التورنت الاتوكاد 2010 لي بتشتغل عليه حتي تحل المشكلة
​


----------



## karim1500 (30 أبريل 2015)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
إخوتي الأعزاء أسف علي التأخير لردودكم إن شاء الله المشكل محلول بإدن الله
لدي نسخة متقدمة هي autofluid10 صالحة لكل نسخ الأوتكاد حتي 2015
وضعتها في منتدي أخر و المشكل أنه ليس لدي نت جيد حتي أعيد تحميلها من جديد بإسم منتدانا الغالي لدي سأضع رابط المنتدي الأخر م ستجدون البرنامج مرفق معه التفعيل و صور عن كيفية تفعيله
للتحميل هنا


----------



## abo zaynab (30 أبريل 2015)

jazaka alaho khir mais mabrache ithamal dans mon pc


----------



## karim1500 (30 أبريل 2015)

الروابط تعمل جيدا جرب التحميل من جهاز آخر


----------



## chiheb.sboui (30 أبريل 2015)

البرنامج + الشرح بالصور :
http://www.mediafire.com/download/lwf8ou4n3239t1k/AF09.rar


----------



## yahiaouimalek (1 مايو 2015)

البرنامج رائع و متميز
لو تكرمت ممكن تنزل النسخة الجديدة علي
midiefire ou 4chared
لاني حاولت تنزيل البرنامج الجديد من الربط المدكور لكن دون فائدة​


----------



## yahiaouimalek (1 مايو 2015)

AUTOFLUID 10
رابط التحميل مع الشرح
http://www.mediafire.com/download/l8rtqnfehpy98wk/Autofluid+10+%2B+Cl%C3%A9-+by+karimmorsli.part1.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/download/qxu3esk1v1qp79z/Autofluid+10+++Clé-+by+karimmorsli.part2.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/download/fltwww17sg2llbb/Autofluid+10+++Clé-+by+karimmorsli.part3.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/download/44pq74ns4sps0ss/Autofluid+10+++Clé-+by+karimmorsli.part4.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/download/tyo8gok8d5762zn/cle+autofluid10-by-karimmorsli.rar

لا تنسونا وصاحب البرنامج من الدعاءكم​


----------



## yahiaouimalek (1 مايو 2015)

لتفعيل كلا المفتاحان حسب ما تبين في الشرح نتبع المسار التالي
C:/Users/UTILISATEUR/Desktop/Autofluid 10 + Clé/clé-autofluid 10-1.reg

لكن في سي لم اجد
Users
ممكن توضح لنا طريقة ستبدال المفاتيح و تشغيلها

جزاك الله خيرا و زادك من العلم الكثير
​


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (2 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك.


----------



## abo zaynab (3 مايو 2015)

plz je veux les cours pour autofluide 2009


----------



## عبد الله سعد (5 مايو 2015)

abo zaynab قال:


> plz je veux les cours pour autofluide 2009



الرابط الثالث لا يعمل 
ماهى كلمه المرور لفتح الملفات


----------



## yahiaouimalek (8 مايو 2015)

ممكن تنزل 
VBA autocad 2009
​


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (9 مايو 2015)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## yahiaouimalek (9 مايو 2015)

الروابط شغالة و مجربة ​


----------



## amjadt (10 مايو 2015)

شكرا لمجهودك الرائع و لكن بعد اتباعي لجميع خطوات التنصيب و التفعيل لم تظهر قائمة البرنامج و يعطي رسالة coucou canceled مع العلم ا. التنصيب تم في autocad 2015 فهل من اقتراحات جزيت خيرا


----------



## Jamali86 (12 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك و شكرا على مجهودك الرائع
تم التنصيب في Autocad 2015 بعد اتباعي لخطوات التنصيب و التفعيل
كلمه المرور لفتح الملفات: ​startimes/karimmorsli


----------



## yahiaouimalek (12 مايو 2015)

*ممكن لو تكرمت شرح علي شكل فيديو لطريقة تنصيب البرنامج autofluid 10 و autofluid 2009*

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## yahiaouimalek (29 يوليو 2015)

*
البرنامج شغال 100/100*
*
جزاك الله خيرا
*​


----------



## كرم الحمداني (5 سبتمبر 2015)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Climatique (24 ديسمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم 
جربته على 64بيت autocad2012 نجح التنصيب لاكن لم يشتغل 
ممكن تعطينا على اي نسخة اوتوكاد جربته 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## Climatique (24 ديسمبر 2015)

yahiaouimalek قال:


> *
> البرنامج شغال 100/100*
> *
> جزاك الله خيرا
> *​



ممكن على أي نسخة اوتوكاد تم التنصيب


----------



## yahiaouimalek (11 يناير 2016)

AUTOFLUID 10
رابط التحميل مع الشرح
http://www.mediafire.com/download/l8rtqnfehpy98wk/Autofluid+10+%2B+Cl%C3%A9-+by+karimmorsli.part1.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/download/qx...rsli.part2.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/download/fl...rsli.part3.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/download/44...rsli.part4.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/download/ty...arimmorsli.rar

لا تنسونا وصاحب البرنامج من الدعاءكم​


----------



## yahiaouimalek (11 يناير 2016)

*
اضن ان البرنامج يعمل علي نسخة اتوكاد 2010 حتي اخر نسخة من الصدار الخير للاتوكاد

لكن عليك الرجوع للفيديو المرفق مع البرنامج لتتعلم طريقة التشغيل

لان طريقة التشغيل المرفقة في الموقع الرسمي للبرنامج

تختلف قليلا عن الفيديو المرفق مع البرنامج


* ​


----------



## عبدالغفار القابسي (27 يناير 2016)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## saad-r (9 نوفمبر 2017)

لو سمحت كلمة السر لغك ضغط الملف
ولكم الشكر


----------



## beniunutma (8 ديسمبر 2017)

[QUOTE = yahiaouimalek; 3313145]
thanks bro, please rar password?



AUTOFLUID 10 
ile indirme bağlantısı açıklama
 Http://www.mediafire.com/download/l8rtqnfehpy98wk/Autofluid+10+++Clé-+by+karimmorsli.part1.rar
Http://www.mediafire.com /download/qxu3esk1v1qp79z/Autofluid+10+%2B+Cl%C3%A9-+by+karimmorsli.part2.rar
Http://www.mediafire.com/download/fltwww17sg2llbb/Autofluid+10+%2B+Cl%C3A9% + vbulletin + Karimmorsli.part3.rar tarafından
http://www.mediafire.com/download/44pq74ns4sps0ss/Autofluid+10+++Clé-+by+karimmorsli.part4.rar
Http: // www.mediafire.com/download/tyo8gok8d5762zn/cle+autofluid10-by-karimmorsli.rar

 bizi ve unutma sahibini ait Da'akm gelen programda​[/ QUOTE]


----------



## yahiaouimalek (18 ديسمبر 2017)

* : password **

**startimes/karimmorsli*

​


----------



## yahiaouimalek (18 ديسمبر 2017)

http://www.mediafire.com/file/l8rtqnfehpy98wk/af+10.part1.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/qxu3esk1v1qp79z/af+10.part2.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/fltwww17sg2llbb/af+10.part3.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/file/44pq74ns4sps0ss/af+10.part4.rar

http://www.mediafire.com/file/9q65bdzsoammovx/af.mp4.avi







*: password 

startimes/karimmorsli

*


----------

